# wolfdog hybrid info....bad bad baaad idea



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

a girl I work with is planning on buying a wolf hybrid, now this is the same girl that thinks im crazy for having pit bulls with my babies but she has a 9 MTH OLD little girl and shes gonna buy a wolf x... I dont know much about her but im going to print out this thread and give it to her! She is young and stupid.. anything wolf is a bad idea to own ESPECIALLY with kids now ive googled a bunch and see pics and happy stories and what not but im stickin to the dam thing is wild.. anybody ever own one? All inputs are appreciated. :flush:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Actually wolfdogs are the best.. TRUE huskies are wolfdogs and the German Shepherd is known throughout Europe,Asia,Africa as the Alastian Wolfdog.. Its a Wolf dog created by a german captn in the nazi army to be a man eating wolf dog on command.. 

Laikas, Huskies, Shepherds, .. .sled dogs and working nordic dogs that are all primitive dogs which means they have high amounts of wolf blood and could survive in the wild possibly even disappearing back into a wolf pack.. 

I stand by wolf dogs ... they take as much handling and skill as APBTs though after all they have prey drive of the wolf as the APBT has that gene purified thus the term Dogs of Prey  which is what APBTs are. I started in wolf dogs and wolves though.. so maybe Im bias. Na... 

The reality is GSDs and Mali's attack more children every year than any other breed! Key word CHILDREN... Thats why the CDC has worded it so that any breed can be a mutt and can be a pit bull unless notified by registration and vet verification.. LOL So its all a hustle scheme.. BSL has NO footing in Oklahoma though .. :woof: which is where I grew up and was in a private wolf rescue and rehabilitation program before I got the Bulldog fever ... LOL Hooch was raised by wolves and a wolf dog sorry a (laika) F1. 

Do you realize the term dog originates with tribes and its the first man arranged litter.. man controls the breeding NOT nature and creates the dog. A cityfied person would call this a husky even though its a wolfdog that pulls sleds and hunts bear .. 

False Evidence Appearing Real ... FEAR...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

And in saying that firehazard, should an inexperienced person own a wolf hybrid?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

yes, many of the dogs who resemble wolves have been known to kill and CONSUME their victims; whether they be animal or child. So it stands to reason that dogs which are directly descended from wild wolves would be far more unpredictable than ones who have been bred as domestic pets for hundreds of years. Yes, a husky could rejoin the "wilds," but I have also personally witnessed feral dogs in a variety of breeds; chows, pit bulls, labs... and they were highly successful. Dunno about joining a wolf pack in DE, but the ferals ran in packs like wolves or coyotes. I would never have a wolf-dog as a pet in my house with a young child. NEVER. They ARE unpredictable.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah my dog Hooch used to kill feral dogs right along with coyotes on the cattle ranch I lived on in Nowata.. However my experience shows me that people know not what they speak.. If tribes capture wolves breed them you have an F1 husky or Laika or shepherd depending on which traits are stronger in which "dog" .. If man breeds wolves rather than letting nature self select the wolves well then you have dogs.. In the wild its actually the alpha female that controls the breeding practices she allows the male to mate with her and allows or disallows other females to mate with the alpha male.. Its in their nature to run off in heat to get outside genetics into the pack and they can sense that.. Unpredictable? LOL Wolves are very predictable .. they are black and white.. you know if you can pet one or if you can't.. 

Wolfdogs devouring children? LOL I've behind that curtain and its usually misdiagnosed breeds.. Maybe your right though! Alasation WOLFDOGS aka German Shepherds.. LOL 

With a wolfdog you can expect to have a dog that wants to chase and eat or herd or hunt ... or all 3 ... they either will be SHY or Friendly.. SHY DOGS are aggressive and tribes would have culled them OUT.. but not the civilized man of society, <<:rofl: 

Wild wolves .. unpredictable as pets yeah but not a pup raised by hand .. thats a dog.. a wolfdog.. mentality is genetic and the alteration of mentality is passed down.. 

EXAMPLE.. domestic pigs 100s of year domesticating.. 2 weeks in the wild they will run from any sound or smell of man, along with having long hair like wild boar.. with in a month they have the tusks maybe not as pronounced but they're there non the less. Once gone wild.. they are unpredictable as pets or livestock but are they??? They are wild can you expect anything less now you gotta breed em back domestic which would take man another 100 years to get rid of the long hair and tusks although they would be domestic in behavior.. LOL Pigs are a good example to F1 wolf dogs that I speak of.. if let go .. right back to the wild. Mentality.. its genetic.. 



I think that more people are prepped to own a wolfdog than an APBT ... Because they require very lil to survive healthily.. People then study about wolves and the BASE factors of all canine behavior and genetics. If it wasnt for growin up around wolf dogs I wouldnt have the canine "gnowledge" that I have today..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> And in saying that firehazard, should an inexperienced person own a wolf hybrid?


:goodpost: no one should own a dog without striving to learn more about their dogs.. JMO


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Wild wolves .. unpredictable as pets yeah but not a pup raised by hand .. thats a dog.. a wolfdog.. mentality is genetic and the alteration of mentality is passed down..
> 
> *Mentality.. its genetic.. *
> 
> I think that more people are prepped to own a wolfdog than an APBT ... Because they require very lil to survive healthily.. People then study about wolves and the BASE factors of all canine behavior and genetics. If it wasnt for growin up around wolf dogs I wouldnt have the canine "gnowledge" that I have today..





Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: no one should own a dog without striving to learn more about their dogs.. JMO


:goodpost: I think Firehazard has a lot of good points here... If I were you, Chinadog, I would just tell your co worker to research, research, research, and hope for the best. Everyone has their own opinions of the type of dog that is "safe" around children, but the reality is that NO BREED OF DOG is _perfectly safe_ to have around children. Kids can be brutal to animals without realizing it, and *any breed of dog should be supervised around children*, and the children need to be taught proper "doggie etiquette." Hopefully, your co worker has done her research and is prepared to have a dog with high prey drive, and is prepared for the responsibility that comes with owning any breed of dog with a small child.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont know if she has any other animals I know she has a 9mth old, were not friends but we work the same shift so were aquainted. 

FH, with wolf dogs dont they have a natural instinct to chase or rundown ANYthing that makes noise? Lets say 3 yrs down the road baby is running and squealing would wolfdog know the difference? I know about the high content and asked her about it and she said the mom was shepherd and husky and the sire was all wolf she showed me pics of both of them and honestly the mom looks wolf like the dad does. I LOVE wolfs that is my favorite land mammal I know there shy but ive never seen a wolf dog or been around them so Idk but im just scared for her little girl, I told her I would try to find out some stuff for her before she gets it because she doesnt have access to internet. She isnt very knowledgeable, like I said she doesnt understand why I keep my dogs around my kids I think shes making a HUGE mistake.

How do wolfdogs act? Do you treat them like dogs with food and shots? Are they like dogs or do you treat them like wild animals?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> I dont know if she has any other animals I know she has a 9mth old, were not friends but we work the same shift so were aquainted.
> 
> FH, with wolf dogs dont they have a natural instinct to chase or rundown ANYthing that makes noise? NO.. small animals yes.. and if you put a screaming todler in the woods most likely he would get ate or get nurtured thus the mowgli legend in India.. and Romulus and Remus of Rome.. Legends come from sorted truth in stories. ... Wild female wolf would probably nuture it where as a wild male wolf would kill it.. Lets say 3 yrs down the road baby is running and squealing would wolfdog know the difference? I had wolfdogs around my oldest boy when he was two... they actually done better.. more intelligent and light on their feet not to trample the youngster, let alone that tail.. I know about the high content and asked her about it and she said the mom was shepherd and husky and the sire was all wolf she showed me pics of both of them and honestly the mom looks wolf like the dad does. I LOVE wolfs that is my favorite land mammal I know there shy but ive never seen a wolf dog or been around them so Idk but im just scared for her little girl, I told her I would try to find out some stuff for her before she gets it because she doesnt have access to internet. She isnt very knowledgeable, like I said she doesnt understand why I keep my dogs around my kids I think shes making a HUGE mistake.
> 
> How do wolfdogs act? They are super intelligent and learn by watching, rough tones and a brass attitude will only detour the wolfdog from liking you; if you have a rough attitude or spirit; not a good choice. If you live in the city limits and have no yard and dont plan on walking the dog at least 3 times a day, not for you.. Do you treat them like dogs with food and shots? For many diseases wolves have natural antiboties for however as a pet vaccinations are a must; the only trick is some vets say they cannot treat wolves by law.. and is true in many cases but yarned in just as many.. Are they like dogs or do you treat them like wild animals?


 LOL dogs are like wolves.. in your living room... if you treat a dog like a wild animal a wild animal is what you'll get... If you get it as a pup it is what you make it... just as an APBT .. its like the saying guns dont kill people.. people kill people.. Or If guns kill people do pencils misspell words? ... The person is always the one accountable because ALL animals, children, and elderly entire existence is in our hands.. ... Yes ... its your fault if your dog gets out.. yes its your fault it bit someone.. yes its your fault your dog doesnt know better.. .. sorry for the you you you talk.. I mean me, you, them, and anyone else when I say you in the reference.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> The person is always the one accountable because ALL animals, children, and elderly entire existence is in our hands.. ... Yes ... its your fault if your dog gets out.. yes its your fault it bit someone.. yes its your fault your dog doesnt know better.. .. sorry for the you you you talk.. I mean me, you, them, and anyone else when I say you in the reference.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: I agree 100%. Couldn't have put it in better words myself.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I have no real wolf experience but we have had wild dingoes in our family as pets before the dingo ate my baby drama stuffed it up for all aussies, i was bought up from birth with one in the house and my father still claims it was the smartest dog he has owned next to her dam, and was fine around strangers as long as they stayed away from me, my parents have pictures of me sleeping curled up next to her as a baby with the dingo blanketing me lightly keeping me warm, i dont realy remember a whole lot but we had to get rid of her when i was four.


----------

